# snow comming?



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

A LOW IS EXPECTED TO FORM OVER NORTHERN KANSAS LATE TONIGHT. THIS
LOW WILL MOVE INTO NORTHERN ILLINOIS BY FRIDAY EVENING. WE EXPECT
RAIN FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND THE RAIN IS FORECAST TO CHANGE TO SNOW
FRIDAY NIGHT. THERE MAY BE SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATION LATE
FRIDAY AND EARLY SATURDAY ACROSS NORTH CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST
ILLINOIS.

I hope they are right


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Just checked NOAA, Accuweather, and weatherunderground.com and all call for 60-70% signifigant snow accumulations for Chicagoland Friday Night into Saturday. But for some reason weather.com calls for NOTHING. Guess its a guessing game now. Hopefully it stays around freezing for the next couple of days so it sticks if it does come.

Ken


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

They are talking 6+ of wet heavy stuff for my area Friday night/Saturday morning. I am in the S.E. corner of Iowa so we might get a little different forcast then you guys. I just hope they are right. I have the plow sittin in my driveway just itchin to be used.

William


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Make sure u dont hook it up otherwise u'll scare the storm away. ATTENTION !! Keep your plows off. Even though I'm back to school I still iching to push some white stuff.

Ken


----------



## chuckers (Aug 13, 2004)

What i'm noticeing I wont have to hook up maybe just spread a lil salt if even that.


----------

